
Marmalade: A British Obsession - axiomdata316
https://longreads.com/2020/07/23/marmalade-a-very-british-obsession/
======
ggm
The pith is evil. Oily skin and flesh yes, pips for gelling, but the pith is a
nono. Wrong kind of bitter.

Cumquats make my lips burn, something complex in their oils. Candied peel is
great, and we hunt pannetone every Christmas for the one which still uses
citron peel (oddly an Etrog, but definitely not a Jewish treat) which is
increasingly optional. Orange peel doesn't work as well.

I have two Keillors stoneware jars to keep pens in. We used to make jam in
them. The China has a ridge below the top for string to tie off a cooking
paper lid.

The Oxford brown is overdone. Lime marmelade is too sugary-sweet. Quince jelly
and jam is a delight, also odd how it named marmelade but has no quality in
common beyond the name and the diabetic coma quantity of sugar.

Lady Marmalade...

